# Captain Bit



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 9, 2019)

This one is super gnarly. I love it! Renamed the Crushed Harmonic Analog Octave Synthesizer ?


----------



## griff10672 (Jun 9, 2019)

One of my first few builds using PedalPCB ...... and still one of my favorites .


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 10, 2019)

Stellar build. LOVE the orange wire too.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks! ?


----------



## StephanCOH (Jun 12, 2019)

That board-layout is so awesome!


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Oct 10, 2019)

Where'd you get the transformer? Can you sub the TU011 for the TM011? Looks like it's the same range...


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 10, 2019)

42TM011-RC Xicon | Mouser
					

42TM011-RC Xicon Audio Transformers / Signal Transformers XFMR ST 1.5KCT-500CT datasheet, inventory, & pricing.




					www.mouser.com


----------



## Dali (Oct 10, 2019)

I got all my pieces, it's my next one and I plan to follow your epic tutorial to make it!


----------



## Barry (Oct 10, 2019)

Another awesome build!


----------



## mad5066 (Oct 10, 2019)

Sweet build, very neat and clean! Dig the name too.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 10, 2019)

Another excellent build from JBK.  Noobs!  Take note!  Make your pedals look like this!


----------



## CanadianDave (Oct 11, 2019)

Damn it! Every time I say to myself “I really need to take a break from building pedals,” somebody posts something that makes me want to build more!


----------

